# Joey Crawford is a joke



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

And the stuff Duncan was calling him on the way out of the arena was hilarious.

Please bring in some college refs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Normally I would agree, but Duncan gets away with whining to the refs more than any superstar in the leauge, so I'm happy to see it happen.


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

that was the biggest BS tech ive ever seen. you throw a guy out of an important game for laughing? pathetic. crawford should be suspended for this at the very least.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pathetic the way the NBA basketball game is being changed. These Techs, and foul calls left, and right make the game soft, and a joke.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was completely unacceptable for an official.

To take one of the best players in the game out when he didn't even say a word is disgusting. Crawford wants to be well-known.

I don't care who wins this game, but I honestly think Crawford should be suspended for that. That kind of **** is not what the NBA needs right now.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

essbee said:


> And the stuff Duncan was calling him on the way out of the arena was hilarious.
> 
> Please bring in some college refs.


You don't eject a guy for laughing. He didn't say anything to Crawford. He's just an egomanical jerk who feels the need to be a fascist of a referee. Way to ruin the game Joey.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah that was pretty lame. Duncan is constantly complaining, but there is no way Crawford can make that call from the other side of the court like that. He can't assume that Duncan was laughing at him, and even if he was I think NBA players say and do a lot worse than laugh.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Rofl that was rediculous. He was laughing and got a technical. 

*Welcome to the NBA; if you laugh, you will receive a technical foul. How dare you?*


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

How can you continue to watch the nba when things like this happen all the time. that T was a complete joke. 

Last year's championship was tainted and now the Spurs are getting screwed out of their outside chance for a 2. The refs are destroying this game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I bet Joey Crawford was picked on a lot as a kid. I mean seriously a grown man can't take some laughing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Guys have gotten techs without saying anything. Ricky Davis got a tech a week ago for running away from the play and sitting on the scorers table after they called a foul on him.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I bet Cuban had something to do with that.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The last 2 or 3 minutes have been the most embarassing stretch of officiating I've seen all season.

With all the hard feelings on the part of fans with how the officiating went in the playoffs last year, this is not a good sign of things to come this postseason.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

T.Shock said:


> You don't eject a guy for laughing. He didn't say anything to Crawford. He's just an egomanical jerk who feels the need to be a fascist of a referee. Way to ruin the game Joey.


My biggest issue is that his kind of "look at me" officiating isn't just isolated, it's a trend among NBA refs. People seem to whine about NFL refs a lot but how many refs do you see who seem to try to make themselves the center of a game's attention in the NFL? You don't. In the NBA this is as bad as the time when the ref goaded rasheed wallace into a tech as sheed was walking off the court, can't remember who that was.

This crap is pathetic, he just ruined a great game.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

his feelings were hurt so he threw him out :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How about they don't let him ref the playoffs because of this? That's not out of character for him, and it's crap. It ruined a nationally televised game. I hope your watching Stern. See what you've done with these stupid rules! I'm in utter disbelief right now.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Duncan's first T was great:

Duncan commits foul
Duncan sits on the bench
Guy on Dallas misses free throw
Duncan: "Ball never lies"
Crawford T's up Duncan


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I feel bad for the Spurs fans that paid money to go to this game. Joey Crawford clearly doesn't want the game to be played for the fans.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Not only did Duncan not say anything, but he didn't even do anything demonstrative. You can't say a guy is showing up the officials when he is just sitting there on the bench.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

And of course right after it happens the broadcasting crew is quick to say "Crawford is one of the best referees..." I'm sick of hearing how great NBA refs are.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> How about they don't let him ref the playoffs because of this? That's not out of character for him, and it's crap. It ruined a nationally televised game. I hope your watching Stern. See what you've done with these stupid rules! I'm in utter disbelief right now.


I didn't know Stern was out there with a whistle. He has nothing to do with this incident.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, I never tend to blame officals but this was a horrible call. And yet the NBA probably wont do a single thing about it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And at what point can we stop saying things like, "Joey Crawford is one of the best officials in the game." He and Javie do this **** all the time and they get a free pass for it. It reminds me of some ******* professor with tenure. Those two make bad calls all the time and worse, they want the game to be about them more than the game itself. 

I do not think they are the best officials in the game at all.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Absurd. Joey Crawford does indeed deserve a suspension. Duncan probably did not deserve the first technical and he certainly did not deserve the second technical.

I'm pissed off as I JUST got home and hoped to enjoy a match between two great NBA teams. Now the game has been tainted by a egotistical ref who made a ridiculous call.

This is coming from a DIE HARD Suns fan so I have no bias for the Spurs or Duncan. Actually, I don't even like the Spurs much. However, calls like this absolutely ruin the game and make me SICK.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I didn't know Stern was out there with a whistle. He has nothing to do with this incident.



he created the rules that maximized the powers of officials to give out techs for 'disrespect'.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

essbee said:


> My biggest issue is that his kind of "look at me" officiating isn't just isolated, it's a trend among NBA refs. People seem to whine about NFL refs a lot but how many refs do you see who seem to try to make themselves the center of a game's attention in the NFL? You don't. In the NBA this is as bad as the time when the ref goaded rasheed wallace into a tech as sheed was walking off the court, can't remember who that was.
> 
> This crap is pathetic, he just ruined a great game.


If I remember right, it was Joey Crawford who got Udonis Haslem suspended in last years playoffs. UD got shoved out of bounds on a rebound, Crawford didn't call it, and a Chicago fastbreak ensued. During that break, UD was lying on the ground, and Crawford, instead of running down the court following the play, was just staring at UD seeing if he was going to react or not. Complete crap.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I feel bad for the Spurs fans that paid money to go to this game. Joey Crawford clearly doesn't want the game to be played for the fans.


Sure he does, for the people who are fans of NBA refs. Isn't that why we all watch it? I mean Crawford was my first overall pick in my fantasy NBA officials league.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

JoeD said:


> And of course right after it happens the broadcasting crew is quick to say "Crawford is one of the best referees..." I'm sick of hearing how great NBA refs are.


No kidding. Or, at least, if they're willing to tell us who they think the good referees are, they ought to offer up some opinions on the bad ones.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I didn't know Stern was out there with a whistle. He has nothing to do with this incident.


He approved of the rule at the beginning of the season that allows referees to call technicals if they feel that the player is "showing them up," or in other words, whenever they get their feelings hurt. That rule was just as bad as the new ball in my book.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Wow, I never tend to blame officals but this was a horrible call. And yet the NBA probably wont do a single thing about it.


Crawford will probably be praised by league and the media for having no bias against superstars and then proceed to remind us that Crawford is one of the greatest referees of all time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

essbee said:


> Sure he does, for the people who are fans of NBA refs. Isn't that why we all watch it? I mean Crawford was my first overall pick in my fantasy NBA officials league.


:lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> If I remember right, it was Joey Crawford who got Udonis Haslem suspended in last years playoffs. UD got shoved out of bounds on a rebound, Crawford didn't call it, and a Chicago fastbreak ensued. During that break, UD was lying on the ground, and Crawford, instead of running down the court following the play, was just staring at UD seeing if he was going to react or not. Complete crap.


LOL, Haslem got himself suspended.

I hope you guys are smart enough to realize that there is no such thing as good refs in any sport in fans eyes. Soccer, NFL, baseball you name it.



Brandname said:


> And at what point can we stop saying things like, "Joey Crawford is one of the best officials in the game." He and Javie do this **** all the time and they get a free pass for it. It reminds me of some ******* professor with tenure. Those two make bad calls all the time and worse, they want the game to be about them more than the game itself.
> 
> I do not think they are the best officials in the game at all.


I challenge you to name the "best officials in the game" then.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> LOL, Haslem got himself suspended.
> 
> I hope you guys are smart enough to realize that there is no such thing as good refs in any sport in fans eyes. Soccer, NFL, baseball you name it.
> 
> ...


Stern is that you ?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

What did Duncan say to Joey "I have a small penis" crawford on the way out?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> I challenge you to name the "best officials in the game" then.


For my money, Dan Crawford is the best in the game. Stays calm, makes the right call the majority of the time, and doesn't try to take over the game himself.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> LOL, Haslem got himself suspended.
> 
> I hope you guys are smart enough to realize that there is no such thing as good refs in any sport in fans eyes. Soccer, NFL, baseball you name it.
> 
> ...



Actually NHL officials are very good, and generally acknowledged as such. NCAA basketball officials do a very good job of finding balance between letting kids play and letting them know the boundaries, and most baseball umpires are consistent with whatever strike zone they establish within a game, even though a lot of them have different zones from one another. Unlike some folks I actually think NFL refs do a very good job.

NBA refs are undeniably horrid.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> LOL, Haslem got himself suspended.
> 
> I hope you guys are smart enough to realize that there is no such thing as good refs in any sport in fans eyes. Soccer, NFL, baseball you name it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the point is Crawford shouldn't have even been there to notice Haslem throwing a mouth piece. He's supposed to be running down the sidelines because there was a play happening! Not trying to induce a reaction from UD. If he was doing his job, then no one wouldn't noticed UD chucking a mouthpiece at the ground.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Lukasbmw said:


> What did Duncan say to Joey "I have a small penis" crawford on the way out?


I think he said "hey baldy, your head looks like your small penis"


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

essbee said:


> Actually NHL officials are very good, and generally acknowledged as such. NCAA basketball officials do a very good job of finding balance between letting kids play and letting them know the boundaries, and most baseball umpires are consistent with whatever strike zone they establish within a game, even though a lot of them have different zones from one another. NBA refs are undeniably horrid.


NHL refs crack me up. When two guys are getting ready to fight, they just get them into position and let them duke it out until someone wins or it gets out of hand. Its hilarious.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Stern is that you ?


I'm guessing you hate your boss and the president to.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

David Stern has given the officials the right to take offense and unjustifiably do whatever they want without consequence. Joey Crawford got his feelings hurt because he was insecure about the call he made. Duncan got tossed. 

When people say officiating is subject to human error, it shouldn't mean emotional error. Get some officials who have some skin in there for christ sakes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> David Stern has given the officials the right to take offense and unjustifiably do whatever they want without consequence. Joey Crawford got his feelings hurt because he was insecure about the call he made. Duncan got tossed.
> 
> When people say officiating is subject to human error, it shouldn't mean emotional error. Get some officials who have some skin in there for christ sakes.


Hell, all I ask for is officials that will admit when they make a mistake. And a league that is ready to disagree with calls that officials made and let the fans know that they don't agree with every call.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> NHL refs crack me up. When two guys are getting ready to fight, they just get them into position and let them duke it out until someone wins or it gets out of hand. Its hilarious.


Oh i should've added a disclaimer that my compliment towards NHL refs didn't include the non-interference call that gave the ****ing Stars the championship over the sabres.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Normally I would agree, but Duncan gets away with whining to the refs more than any superstar in the leauge, so I'm happy to see it happen.



Agreed, but I still don't agree with the 2nd tech though.

Although it was pretty obvious TD was laughing at the officiating.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Obviously Joey Crawford is not a joke because the league's best player just got tossed for laughing at him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not only is Joey Crawford a joke; every single NBA referee is a joke.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm not arguing about NBA officiating as a whole. Sure it's bad, but I agree with Stern that the amount of complaining about calls had to go down. It seemed like it was a requirement that everybody ***** about every call that was made. Somebody yells and screams or something like that, sure T him up. But here's the thing. Duncan didn't do anything. Nothing obvious at least. It's like Crawford was watching Duncan laughing, and acted like a kid on the playground. 

I'm not a Spurs fan. Duncan said, "Ball never lies." Then laughed about the next call. You don't throw someone out for that. One T fine, but an ejection is harsh especially in a big game like this.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> He approved of the rule at the beginning of the season that allows referees to call technicals if they feel that the player is "showing them up," or in other words, whenever they get their feelings hurt. That rule was just as bad as the new ball in my book.


Well that was always a rule. This year they made it a "point of emphasis." It was defenitely out of hand in the beginning of the season but all the refs have slacked off on it a lot since then. Joey Crawford is always a *******.

And for my second point. Stern doesn't act alone in all of this. He doesn't just sit behind a desk and make rules that are law the moment he utters them, like many of you would love to believe. The owners of the teams have a lot more to do with this than you think, as well as other people within the NBA organization that you dont hear about.

National Basketball *Association*. Stern doesn't own the league.

Sorry just one of my pet peeves. Same people who blame the position of the President for anything not realizing that Congress and State legislatures have a lot to do with this. I understand how a position like President or Commissioner, or Governor seem to take the brunt of the blame though.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Colby Briant said:


> that was the biggest BS tech ive ever seen. you throw a guy out of an important game for laughing? pathetic. crawford should be suspended for this at the very least.


important?


wah

/end


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The worst part is that the call has a chance of significantly affecting the playoff seeding in the West.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Real said:


> Obviously Joey Crawford is not a joke because the league's best player just got tossed for laughing at him.



hahaha


okay then he's a bad joke lol.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm guessing you hate your boss and the president to.


Keep it up Stern, you're doing a good job going to bat for Crawford here.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

LMAO so now it's Stern's fault? I remember people calling that theory crazy not too long ago.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

essbee said:


> Actually NHL officials are very good, and generally acknowledged as such. NCAA basketball officials do a very good job of finding balance between letting kids play and letting them know the boundaries, and most baseball umpires are consistent with whatever strike zone they establish within a game, even though a lot of them have different zones from one another. Unlike some folks I actually think NFL refs do a very good job.
> 
> NBA refs are undeniably horrid.


I agree. NHL refs are hard to find fault with, and NFL refs do a generally good job considering that viewers have the opportunity to see slow mo and close up replays after every call, and refs can only do that when a coach asks for a review.

It's hard to be spot on all the time with so much physical action and with millimeters making a difference.

The problem with the NBA is that they put their refs front and center. The NBA is trying to market the nba so much they actually market the refs as league personalities, by having announcers tell anecdotes of particular refs. After some time, and with the power given to them, it is natural that refs start to think of themselves as more than they really are, and they begin to envision themselves as THE game.

The players play, but refs feel they can control the game and its outcome.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Who knows if SA would have held onto the lead if Duncan had been able to finish the game. The biggest problem is that now we'll never be able to know.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Well that was always a rule. This year they made it a "point of emphasis." It was defenitely out of hand in the beginning of the season but all the refs have slacked off on it a lot since then. Joey Crawford is always a *******.
> 
> And for my second point. Stern doesn't act alone in all of this. He doesn't just sit behind a desk and make rules that are law the moment he utters them, like many of you would love to believe. The owners of the teams have a lot more to do with this than you think, as well as other people within the NBA organization that you dont hear about.
> 
> ...


Of course he didn't act alone *cough cough* Stu Jackson *cough cough*, but he still could've tried to stop it. He's the comissioner. If he didn't want it to pass, I'm sure he could've stopped it.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Thank you Joey Crawford for helping my Suns clinch the number two seed. :clap2: 

Anyone who thinks that Crawford made the right call probably also thinks Saddam was a good leader who treated his people with respect.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Who knows if SA would have held onto the lead if Duncan had been able to finish the game. The biggest problem is that now we'll never be able to know.


:sad:


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

it was funny how duncan was laughing, then when crawford T'd him up, Duncan's face just goes into the wtf look.

what's gotta change is that the refs have to answer to the media. its pathetic that stern doesn't make them get called out for pathetic calls after games. anyone know if duncan said anything about it in the post game?


----------



## dastrey (Dec 30, 2003)

Crawford single handedly gave the Suns a couple games rest for the playoffs.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brandname said:


> The worst part is that the call has a chance of significantly affecting the playoff seeding in the West.


at both the top and the bottom


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm curious to hear what Cuban has to say about the call.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't think it matters for the Spurs, it is the Suns are little bit scared of facing Denver.


----------



## dastrey (Dec 30, 2003)

Sequence of events:

Crawford calls Duncan for a non-existing hook on his drive to the basket.

Duncan complains about the call.

Crawford keeps an eye on Duncan waiting to hear him complain about the bad call.

Crawford T's up Duncan from the bench.

Duncan laughs. Stackhouse misses freethrow. Duncan laughs again saying, "The ball don't lie"

Crawford is mad because he knows Duncan is right.

Crawford makes another bad call and instead of reporting it to the scorers table, he glances over at Duncan first, to see if his reaction. Duncan and Horry both laugh at the bad call and Crawford's feelings get hurt. Crawford throws Duncan out of the game.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Lame. So lame that it was hilarious. I wonder what Duncan's "choice words" were to Crawford when he was heading to the locker room...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Worst call/decision a ref has made this season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Worst part of this, is that no one is even talking about it! No major sports website. No major sports channel. Nothing! Infact, most game recaps are barely even mentioning Duncan getting thrown out at all. Just barely slipping it in there.


----------



## Tmac4MVP1 (Oct 29, 2005)

maskes it worse it was on national TV, ABC sunday almost makes u think JC wanted to get some attention


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

what a fascist. Not only do the refs want to control what you say to them (that's understandable), but they also now want to control your facial expressions?

If we're going to start calling technicals for laughing after a foul someone dislikes, a player's going to get ejected every game.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> He approved of the rule at the beginning of the season that allows referees to call technicals if they feel that the player is "showing them up," or in other words, whenever they get their feelings hurt. That rule was just as bad as the new ball in my book.


Possibly Stern's biggest mistake in his 20+ years as commish. There was already an image problem with the referring. Every single playoff there are conspiracy theories about the reffing in some game. The rules need to be less subjective, not more. The refs need to be more anonymous. He did the exact opposite, ensuring when one of these subjective "disrespect" calls happens in the playoffs, people are going to say that the game is rigged.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Joey Crawford felt disrespected and tossed Duncan. That's ridiculous. Dude's feelings got hurt and decided to make a show out of it...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mateo said:


> what a fascist. Not only do the refs want to control what you say to them (that's understandable),* but they also now want to control your facial expressions?*
> 
> If we're going to start calling technicals for laughing after a foul someone dislikes, a player's going to get ejected every game.


youre thinking of facist, not fascist.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

dastrey said:


> Sequence of events:
> 
> Crawford calls Duncan for a non-existing hook on his drive to the basket.
> 
> ...


yeah the offensive foul call on Duncan was HORRIBLE and started it all. Figures, his own incompetence led to more of his incompetence.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> youre thinking of facist, not fascist.


Facist isn't a word. It's definately fascist, as in a discriminatory dictator. Notable fascists in history: Francisco Franco of Spain, Adolf Hitler of Germany, Benito Mussolini of Italy, Josef Stalin of the Soviet Union, etc.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Facist isn't a word. It's definately fascist, as in a discriminatory dictator. Notable fascists in history: Francisco Franco of Spain, Adolf Hitler of Germany, Benito Mussolini of Italy, Josef Stalin of the Soviet Union, etc.


i think you missed the joke there


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Worst series of calls in NBA history since Houston/Dallas game 5 2005 playoffs. He should be suspended for the season and playoffs. He just inadvertently solidified the top 6 seeds with his incompetence.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mateo said:


> i think you missed the joke there


I'm not so sure he was joking. Why don't people use the  emoticon more? :whoknows:


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

This is what ESPN had to say about it.



> Although their meeting Sunday had little bearing on the playoff picture, the Western Conference powers played a tense, emotional game that saw bodies flying, emotions overheating, Tim Duncan getting ejected and the Mavericks beating the Spurs 91-86 Sunday to end San Antonio's six-game winning streak.


LOL, it makes it sound like Duncan lost his temper. Stern must have ESPN in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

JoeD said:


> This is what ESPN had to say about it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it makes it sound like Duncan lost his temper. Stern must have ESPN in the palm of his hand.


Well, that was from the Associated Press, not ESPN directly. But yeah, it wasn't a very good characterization of the situation.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Duncan whines and complains all the time, but never anything happens, so today was extremly shocking, but good to see him finally get what he deserves for that.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Worst call ever.
Not realy but man i think its finnaly showing and everyone knows about it, JC and SJ(javvie) are the worst in the NBA. The Worst. old bevetta is better then javie and crawford.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Facist isn't a word. It's definately fascist, as in a discriminatory dictator. Notable fascists in history: Francisco Franco of Spain, Adolf Hitler of Germany, Benito Mussolini of Italy, Josef Stalin of the Soviet Union, etc.


It was a joke. Read the part he bolded. 



JoeD said:


> This is what ESPN had to say about it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it makes it sound like Duncan lost his temper. Stern must have ESPN in the palm of his hand.


This is exactly what I was talking about. Not only did they make it sound like he lost his temper, they barely sneak it in there too. I believe that that was the only mention of him getting ejected too, wasn't it?


Edit: They make another mention of it later on in the article:


> Duncan was lost late in the third quarter after getting two technical fouls 1:16 apart, the second coming from the bench.


But they don't say anything about why he got the techs.

Also, the phrase 


> They have only themselves to blame


really bugs me.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

" Crawford hit Duncan with two technical fouls just 1:16 apart late in the third quarter of San Antonio's 91-86 loss to the Dallas Mavericks on Sunday. The second came while he was laughing on the bench and meant an automatic ejection, just the second of his nine-year career.

"He looked at me and said, 'Do you want to fight? Do you want to fight?"' Duncan said. "If he wants to fight, we can fight. I don't have any problem with him, but we can do it if he wants to. I have no reason why in the middle of a game he would yell at me, 'Do you want to fight?"'"


Crawford disagreed, saying that "he was complaining the whole game."

"And then he went over to the bench and he was over there doing the same stuff behind our back," Crawford said. "I hit him with one (technical) and he kept going over there, and I look over there and he's still complaining. So I threw him out."

Crawford spoke to a pool reporter before Duncan spoke to the media. Asked about Duncan not thinking he deserved to be tossed, Crawford said: "That's his opinion. He said nothing when he was walking off the court and he called me a piece of (expletive). Is that nothing?"

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=270415006

you could see duncan calling crawford a piece of **** AFTER he got tossed. Joey needs to retire.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> Worst call ever.
> Not realy but man i think its finnaly showing and everyone knows about it, JC and SJ(javvie) are the worst in the NBA. The Worst. old bevetta is better then javie and crawford.


You forgot about Violette Palmer. She's just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

essbee said:


> " Crawford hit Duncan with two technical fouls just 1:16 apart late in the third quarter of San Antonio's 91-86 loss to the Dallas Mavericks on Sunday. The second came while he was laughing on the bench and meant an automatic ejection, just the second of his nine-year career.
> 
> "He looked at me and said, 'Do you want to fight? Do you want to fight?"' Duncan said. "If he wants to fight, we can fight. I don't have any problem with him, but we can do it if he wants to. I have no reason why in the middle of a game he would yell at me, 'Do you want to fight?"'"
> 
> ...


Sounds like Crawford wanted to toss him and was looking for a reason to do so. When Duncan failed to give him a reason, he tossed him anyways. If Crawford had just wanted a few more minutes, I'm sure Duncan would have complained after a call on him that he didn't like, and then an ejection would have been reasonable.

Duncan wasn't complaining when the ejection was called. Laughing is not a complaint. And no, calling you names after an ejection doesn't count either, unless Crawford is claiming to be clairvoyant.


----------



## Air Jordan 23 (Dec 12, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I didn't know Stern was out there with a whistle. He has nothing to do with this incident.



Oh yes he does. Stern gave the refs the green light to be asses. All these bs rule changes and dress code.

Yeah, Stern has no one to blame but himself for the state of the game today.

Look, I hate the Spurs. Can't stand them. But they got screwed over bad today. Crawford should be suspended for that crap, but Stern will have his back on this.


----------



## Air Jordan 23 (Dec 12, 2006)

essbee said:


> Actually NHL officials are very good, and generally acknowledged as such. NCAA basketball officials do a very good job of finding balance between letting kids play and letting them know the boundaries, and most baseball umpires are consistent with whatever strike zone they establish within a game, even though a lot of them have different zones from one another. Unlike some folks I actually think NFL refs do a very good job.
> 
> NBA refs are undeniably horrid.



Yup.

It's telling that many NBA refs are known by name.

A ref shouldn't be known. The best refs are the ones who don't bring attention to themselves. Fans come to see the players and teams, not the damn refs.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Air Jordan 23 said:


> Oh yes he does. Stern gave the refs the green light to be asses. *All these bs rule changes and dress code.*
> Yeah, Stern has no one to blame but himself for the state of the game today.
> 
> Look, I hate the Spurs. Can't stand them. But they got screwed over bad today. Crawford should be suspended for that crap, but Stern will have his back on this.


Oh yeah I give up your right. The dress code was reason behind the Tim Duncan vs Joe Crawford battle today. Fact is the NBA was getting a bad reputation with the constant whining and complaining that a lot of players were doing. There were numerous occassions when NBA players could be heard cursing or where their lips could be easily read dropping the F bomb. And just because it doesnt matter to some people (myself included) it does to many others. A lot of the people buying NBA season tickets are families. All of this culminating with the fight between Indiana and Detroit and the NBA had to do something.

Look at what the NFL is going through right now. It seems like every 4-5 days an NFL player is getting arrested. It has to start somewhere. Unfortunately referee's like Joe Crawford think they are above the rules.


----------



## Air Jordan 23 (Dec 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Facist isn't a word. It's definately fascist, as in a discriminatory dictator. Notable fascists in history: Francisco Franco of Spain, Adolf Hitler of Germany, Benito Mussolini of Italy, Josef Stalin of the Soviet Union, etc.



And David Stern of the NBA.:biggrin: 

I kid, I kid, before anyone tries to jump all over me for that.


----------



## Air Jordan 23 (Dec 12, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Oh yeah I give up your right. The dress code was reason behind the Tim Duncan vs Joe Crawford battle today. Fact is the NBA was getting a bad reputation with the constant whining and complaining that a lot of players were doing. There were numerous occassions when NBA players could be heard cursing or where their lips could be easily read dropping the F bomb. And just because it doesnt matter to some people (myself included) it does to many others. A lot of the people buying NBA season tickets are families. All of this culminating with the fight between Indiana and Detroit and the NBA had to do something.
> 
> Look at what the NFL is going through right now. It seems like every 4-5 days an NFL player is getting arrested. It has to start somewhere. Unfortunately referee's like Joe Crawford think they are above the rules.


So you prefer the NBA goes to the extreme? Ref effin' up games like this?

And you wonder why rating are going down.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Air Jordan 23 said:


> So you prefer the NBA goes to the extreme? Ref effin' up games like this?
> 
> And you wonder why rating are going down.


Certainly not. But I dont go as far as to put the blame on someone who wasnt even in the building. The ref blew the whistle and Tim Duncan was laughing. The blame can only be on two people here. I just dont buy the conspiracy theorist who think that Crawford went back into his secret lair after the game and called Stern on a red phone saying "The plan was executed succesfully master. They wont expect you at all...hehehehehe." Stern has made some mistakes, but he wasn't in this picture at all.

This wasn't the NBA...this was Joe Crawford.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Certainly not. But I dont go as far as to put the blame on someone who wasnt even in the building. The ref blew the whistle and Tim Duncan was laughing. The blame can only be on two people here. I just dont buy the conspiracy theorist who think that Crawford went back into his secret lair after the game and called Stern on a red phone saying "The plan was executed succesfully master. They wont expect you at all...hehehehehe." Stern has made some mistakes, but he wasn't in this picture at all.
> 
> This wasn't the NBA...this was Joe Crawford.



give me a break... thats not what people mean when they say Stern is responsible. What they mean is that it is Stern's policies in the league that allows these refs to a) be in the league and b) be allowed to make calls like this.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

essbee said:


> "He looked at me and said, 'Do you want to fight? Do you want to fight?"' Duncan said. "If he wants to fight, we can fight. I don't have any problem with him, but we can do it if he wants to. I have no reason why in the middle of a game he would yell at me, 'Do you want to fight?"'"


These are the officials in charge of calling basketball games at the very highest level? Does anyone else think it's strange that officials can go absolutely unpunished to the point where they think they're not even doing anything wrong if they provoke a player like that? Then they expect players to keep their cool? Unreal.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

sherwin said:


> give me a break... thats not what people mean when they say Stern is responsible. What they mean is that it is Stern's policies in the league that allows these refs to a) be in the league and b) be allowed to make calls like this.


Excellent post.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> These are the officials in charge of calling basketball games at the very highest level? Does anyone else think it's strange that officials can go absolutely unpunished to the point where they think they're not even doing anything wrong if they provoke a player like that? Then they expect players to keep their cool? Unreal.


If that quote is true (and I don't imagine Duncan lying about it), then the NBA has some serious problems it needs to address with its referees. And not just about incompetence. A statement like that is unbelievable.

Either it shows a profoundly bad attitude from a referee, or it shows a referee that cannot control his emotions. Both cases are really bad for the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The problem with the officials is that they appear to be untouchable and above criticism. Why can't they be reprimanded just once for doing a lousy job?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Guys have gotten techs without saying anything. Ricky Davis got a tech a week ago for running away from the play and sitting on the scorers table after they called a foul on him.


Well thats also a ridiculous reason for getting a tech


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Keep it up Stern, you're doing a good job going to bat for Crawford here.


If you call this a "good job" I hope you aren't a defense lawyer. I haven't defended Crawford once in this thread. 

Just called out some conpiracy theories.



JoeD said:


> This is what ESPN had to say about it.
> 
> Quote:
> Although their meeting Sunday had little bearing on the playoff picture, the Western Conference powers played a tense, emotional game that saw bodies flying, emotions overheating, Tim Duncan getting ejected and the Mavericks beating the Spurs 91-86 Sunday to end San Antonio's six-game winning streak.
> ...


I mean come on now? Is this a joke?

Stern is probably hiding Osama.



HKF said:


> The problem with the officials is that they appear to be untouchable and above criticism. Why can't they be reprimanded just once for doing a lousy job?


They aren't. You want public reprimands. Watch "Making the Call With Ronnie Nunn" on NBA TV sometime.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Lame. So lame that it was hilarious. I wonder what Duncan's "choice words" were to Crawford when he was heading to the locker room...


from the houston chronicle

"He came into the game with a personal vendetta against me," said Duncan, who had 16 points, seven rebounds, six assists and two blocks in his limited action. "It had to be because I didn't do anything the entire game. I said three words to him and the three words were, 'I got fouled' on a shot. ... That's all I said to him the entire game."

Crawford disagreed, saying that "he was complaining the whole game."

"And then he went over to the bench and he was over there doing the same stuff behind our back," Crawford said. "I hit him with one (technical) and he kept going over there, and I look over there and he's still complaining. So I threw him out."

Crawford spoke to a pool reporter before Duncan spoke to the media. Asked about Duncan not thinking he deserved to be tossed, Crawford said: "That's his opinion. He said nothing when he was walking off the court and he called me a piece of (expletive). Is that nothing?"


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> These are the officials in charge of calling basketball games at the very highest level? Does anyone else think it's strange that officials can go absolutely unpunished to the point where they think they're not even doing anything wrong if they provoke a player like that? Then they expect players to keep their cool? Unreal.


Like I say, David Stern is far too deep in marketing. Making these refs "personalities" and giving them ultimate power is gonna screw up the integrity of the game.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Just called out some conpiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it a conspiracy theory to think that Stern has a agreement with ESPN? Yeah, the big conspiracy of protecting your reputation. 

Are you joking?

What was the story of that game? Why did the article miss the obvious controversy of the game? Why does every ESPN or ABC game get filled with praise of the officials every time there is a foul? Why would anyone speaking their honest opinion choose to say what a great referee Crawford is when the ******* goes and ruins the game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

JoeD said:


> Is it a conspiracy theory to think that Stern has a agreement with ESPN? Yeah, the big conspiracy of protecting your reputation.
> 
> Are you joking?
> 
> What was the story of that game? Why did the article miss the obvious controversy of the game? Why does every ESPN or ABC game get filled with praise of the officials every time there is a foul? Why would anyone speaking their honest opinion choose to say what a great referee Crawford is when the ******* goes and ruins the game?


Again, that article was not written by ESPN.


----------



## Air Jordan 23 (Dec 12, 2006)

sherwin said:


> give me a break... thats not what people mean when they say Stern is responsible. What they mean is that it is Stern's policies in the league that allows these refs to a) be in the league and b) be allowed to make calls like this.



Thank you.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Duncan whines and complains all the time, but never anything happens, so today was extremly shocking, but good to see him finally get what he deserves for that.


EDIT - no masking


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

I *so* want to see an enraged Joey Crawford charge Tim Duncan, only to be held off by the hand on the forehead.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Thuloid said:


> I *so* want to see an enraged Joey Crawford charge Tim Duncan, only to be held off by the hand on the forehead.


lmao


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JoeD said:


> Is it a conspiracy theory to think that Stern has a agreement with ESPN? Yeah, the big conspiracy of protecting your reputation.
> 
> Are you joking?
> 
> What was the story of that game? Why did the article miss the obvious controversy of the game? Why does every ESPN or ABC game get filled with praise of the officials every time there is a foul? Why would anyone speaking their honest opinion choose to say what a great referee Crawford is when the ******* goes and ruins the game?


You remind me of those guys that claim the lottery is rigged.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Absolutely pathetic. I just saw this on Sportscenter. That's what's gonna happen when you give a raging egomaniac complete power over a game. "Do you want to fight?" Seriously? There's so much **** he handled so wrong I don't even want to touch on it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This call makes me hate the Mavericks even more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

On FSN just now, they were talking about how Crawford made one of the most idiotic calls of the season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think making fines for refs public would make alot of fans and players happier.

Believe it or not, refs can and are fined for their calls.........supposedly.

The refs are way to high on the "You're not allowed to critisize me" list. 
I wonder what the league will do about this situation. Will they go down the usual path of backing Joey and some how trying to justify his actions. Or will they admit he was wrong and should be suspended 2 or 3 games? That remains to be seen. But I wouldn't be surprised to see them backing him.

I would have loved to see him make that call in San Antonio, those fans would have literally killed him. I mean, they probably would have started throwing their food and drinks at him and storming the court to try and gang up on him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> "He looked at me and said, 'Do you want to fight? Do you want to fight?"' Duncan said. "If he wants to fight, we can fight. I don't have any problem with him, but we can do it if he wants to. I have no reason why in the middle of a game he would yell at me, 'Do you want to fight?"'


Anyone posted this yet?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anyone posted this yet?


Hehe yeah, couple pages back. They just showed the quote on Sportscenter, I couldn't stop cracking up. Hopefully that's enough media attention to make Stu Jax feel pressured to the point where he'll take action.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

i'm a 76ers fan so i could care less about the mavs and spurs but this call made me lose it. Crawford should be suspended without pay for the first round of the playoffs, if not the whole thing. That call was ridiculous. And it wasn't just a botched call, it was an intentional bad call. Crawford ruined the game and greatly affected playoff seeding. If the nba doesnt do anything they may have lost another fan f the playoffs. This is enough. The nba is just sitting back on tanking and now historically bad officiating. Is Bud Selig running the nba??


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

"And then he went over to the bench and he was over there doing the same stuff _behind our back_ (sounds a bit resentful, don't you think?)," Crawford said. "I hit him with one (technical) and he kept going over there, and I look over there and he's still complaining. So I threw him out."

I love listening to people after they lose their cool for a minute, and they know they lost their cool for a minute, but they'll try to defend their actions as being justified til the death anyways. I just wish this would've happened to the Mavs, I have a feeling Mark Cuban would have chartered a private jet to go tp Crawford's house. Then he would've written something nasty about him in his ultra-hip blog.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That was one of the more bizzare things I've ever seen in the NBA.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I didn't see the game. I already disliked Crawford, this just puts it over the top. They better not allow his power trippin' *** to ref the playoffs. Fine and suspension please.

Duncan is a whiner, but it sounds like what he got thrown out for was well.. nothing.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I think making fines for refs public would make alot of fans and players happier.


I agree. I think fans would be a little more willing to accept a call the next day after finding out it cost the ref 10K for making it. The only time i've heard of a public punishment for a ref was a few years ago, lakers vs nuggets i think where a rookie ref got a call wrong about a 24 second call and whether the ball hit the rim. Lakers got the ball back and ended up winning the game on a last 2nd shot. I believe the ref was suspended one game. The other refs also wore their shirts inside out i think in protest of that suspension.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Mark Cuban blew Joey Crawford in the locker room.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

This issue needs more attention. It should not go away. I won't be satisfied until the NBA suspends Joey for the rest of the season. 

If Joey really challenged Duncan to a fight, he needs to be kicked out of the league. 



This is coming from a Suns fan folks. If anything, Crawford HELPED my beloved Suns today with his actions, BUT I am absolutely disgusted by this situation.

Duncan may be a chronic complainer, but complaining is part of the game. Great players try to work the refs. The squeaky wheel gets the grease and players will do whatever they can to try to win the game. Refs who cannot handle complaining (I said complaining NOT abuse AND there is a difference folks) need to find a new profession.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

kidd2rj said:


> The other refs also wore their shirts inside out i think in protest of that suspension.


 what the hell kinda protest is that? thats like going outside with picket signs written on 8x11.5 inch paper on 8 point font. or chanting something in a whisper.

anyways, who else thinks that this is the beginning of the end of joey C's reffing career?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't know what some of you are whining about. I'd say it's about friggin' time.

Tim Duncan is always out there, every game, looking like he's having way too good of a time doing what he's doing. It's like - hey, Felicity Duncan, want to tone down all that laughing and crazy, over-the-top glee? I've never seen a player with so much unchecked joy smeared across his face, and frankly, it makes me nauseous. He's just too damn happy, and I'm glad Uncle Fester Crawford finally gave him a reason to be serious for a second.

Thanks, Joey.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hi im new said:


> what the hell kinda protest is that? thats like going outside with picket signs written on 8x11.5 inch paper on 8 point font. or chanting something in a whisper.
> 
> anyways, who else thinks that this is the beginning of the end of joey C's reffing career?


If a player wore his jersey inside out to protest a teammate's suspension, the league would give him 10 games off.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You remind me of those guys that claim the lottery is rigged.


Not sure why you're defending this. If Joey Crawford is lighting guys up for laughing, Ronny Turiaf is *****ed*.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

did crawford seriously challenge duncan to a fight :lol: ??


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

The funny thing about the new rules is that, on the whole, the whining and complaining isn't down that much. You see the same BS from last season from the Nash's, Iverson's, Walton's, and Lebron's of the league. Duncan shouldn't have gotten the tech, because he's one of the biggest whiners in the league, so I don't care. I'm tired of the incredulous look after each and every foul. But let's be real about what happened - Joey Crawford had a national stage and showed out. Bottom line. 

These continue to be the worse refs in professional sports by far. MLB refs can be bad at times, but at least they're criticized by the media when they are. NBA refs have free reign via Stern. It's hard to watch such inconsistent, unprofessional policing of the sport, but I doubt Stern has plans to address it anytime soon, and don't expect the weak players' union to say anything either. Players and teams will continue to get rewarded and punished on a nightly basis. Just wait for the playoffs.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> The funny thing about the new rules is that, on the whole, the whining and complaining isn't down that much. You see the same BS from last season from the Nash's, Iverson's, Walton's, and Lebron's of the league. Duncan shouldn't have gotten the tech, because he's one of the biggest whiners in the league, so I don't care. I'm tired of the incredulous look after each and every foul. But let's be real about what happened - Joey Crawford had a national stage and showed out. Bottom line.
> 
> These continue to be the worse refs in professional sports by far. MLB refs can be bad at times, but at least they're criticized by the media when they are. NBA refs have free reign via Stern. It's hard to watch such inconsistent, unprofessional policing of the sport, but I doubt Stern has plans to address it anytime soon, and don't expect the weak players' union to say anything either. Players and teams will continue to get rewarded and punished on a nightly basis. Just wait for the playoffs.


word.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Nothing will happen to Crawford. This from the rulebook:


> a. An official may assess a technical foul, without prior warning, at any time. A technical foul(s) may be assessed to any player on the court or anyone seated on the bench for conduct which, in the opinion of an official, is detrimental to the game.


Refs can give techs whenever they want, for whatever reason they want. Laughing included.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> "And then he went over to the bench and he was over there doing the same stuff behind our back," Crawford said. "I hit him with one (technical) and he kept going over there, and I look over there and he's still complaining. So I threw him out."


"and I look over there and he's still complaining." :lol:

What kind of absurd reasoning is that? Crawford seriously might as well have said "gosh well he looked at me funny" and it would have meant the same damn thing. Great limit they set on refs handing out techs. As long as in the ref's opinion, somebody is being "detrimental to the game", they can give him a T. As detrimental to the game as a player sitting on the bench laughing with his teammates can be, I suppose. There are no checks and balances with the wording of that rule. Wording like "without prior warning", "in the opinion of an official", "detrimental to the game"... it's all very vague and general and there are no objective limits set to speak of. Pretty much gives refs free reign to do as they please.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wtf kind of wording is "detrimental to the game" "in the opinion of an official" ??
how can you possibly enforce or punish a rule like that?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> "and I look over there and he's still complaining." :lol:
> 
> What kind of absurd reasoning is that? Crawford seriously might as well have said "gosh well he looked at me funny"


Crawford literally said "he looked at me funny" to explain why he gave Rasheed a tech before.


----------



## jl1 (May 24, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=230521024

Yeah, Joey Crawford sure loves Cuban & the Mavs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

jl1 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=230521024
> 
> Yeah, Joey Crawford sure loves Cuban & the Mavs.


The point of your post is?...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> his feelings were hurt so he threw him out :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol:


I got Joey Crawford kicking Duncan's ***. But in all seriousness, I'm really surprised Joey would do this. He's one of the better officials in the game. I didn't see what happened in the game but from the replays, it looked really strange.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Not only is Joey Crawford a joke; every single NBA referee is a joke.



This is true. NBA refs suck. One of the few sports where a ref, not the players, can decide a game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> did crawford seriously challenge duncan to a fight :lol: ??


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GUqqGp28OI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GUqqGp28OI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't think the league should suspend or fine him. Joey Crawford is a notorious, hotheaded bully with no accountability, but under the current structure, the NBA has allowed him to do this and has even supported this kind of behavior. You can't let the officials wield all kinds of power with little or no checks and balances and then punish them when they use that power to its fullest, most-ridiculous extent. If anything, it just shows what suckers all the bigwigs are for allowing one of their employees single-handedly turn its product (a single game) into a sham.

But that isn't Crawford's fault. The NBA's just permitting him to be the vindictive, insecure old a-hole he is. Can't blame Crawford when he drives the car after the league gives him the keys.

What _should_ happen is that the league should not schedule Joey Crawford for any of the Spurs playoff games. Whatever is going on here between Tim Duncan and Crawford doesn't sound like something that can just be slept off or something that they'll joke about the next time they see each other. There's no need to escalate a situation on that kind of stage when it will also surely be a media feeding-frenzy.

Then again, maybe that's what the NBA wants.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

You know your sport is ****ed when players aren't allowed to show emotion during a game. I mean Stern is an idiot.

How can the nba players not speak against this, i mean next thing you know is players getting t'd up for hitting themselves after a miss shot.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> How can the nba players not speak against this, i mean next thing you know is players getting t'd up for hitting themselves after a miss shot.


Because they get fined between 1000-100,000$ when they do. Otherwise they would.


----------



## Air Jordan 23 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yup, if they swing at themselves, even if they miss, it's a guaranteed--I mean, guaransheed--ten grand.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The vast majority of times when there are threads like this it's really not that bad and people just feel like whining and unfairly blaming David Stern, the refs, or whoever else they can for being the devil. But this time Crawford really did cross the line. Hopefully the league steps up and fines or even suspends him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Rawse said:


> I don't think the league should suspend or fine him. Joey Crawford is a notorious, hotheaded bully with no accountability, but under the current structure, the NBA has allowed him to do this and has even supported this kind of behavior. You can't let the officials wield all kinds of power with little or no checks and balances and then punish them when they use that power to its fullest, most-ridiculous extent. If anything, it just shows what suckers all the bigwigs are for allowing one of their employees single-handedly turn its product (a single game) into a sham.
> 
> But that isn't Crawford's fault. The NBA's just permitting him to be the vindictive, insecure old a-hole he is. Can't blame Crawford when he drives the car after the league gives him the keys.
> 
> ...


I would advice Tim Duncan to do the following:

"Dear Mr. David Stern,

I, Tim Duncan of the San antonio Spurs, will refuse to ever play a game that Mr. Joe Crawford is elected to referee."

That should do it.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> I would advice Tim Duncan to do the following:
> 
> "Dear Mr. David Stern,
> 
> ...


This is actually a solid idea. After what he did he should never be allowed to ref Spurs games.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GUqqGp28OI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GUqqGp28OI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


What's up with them all fanning (fanning?... weird word) the ref with their jerseys?

It'd be funny if somebody did this to Crawford though. That dude needs to keep his genitals in his pants sometimes.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

JoeD said:


> Because they get fined between 1000-100,000$ when they do. Otherwise they would.


Their salaries compared to mine, that's like me getting fined $20 for it. You bet I'd do it if I had the chance, in this situation.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Their salaries compared to mine, that's like me getting fined $20 for it. You bet I'd do it if I had the chance, in this situation.


It's still a loss of money in any circumstance.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Spurs are on my most hated list. But that was awful.... No other way to describe it..


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

pretty much every ref in the nba is a joke. the nba has been rigged ever since stern took over

league is a joke now with therapist #24 ball hogging, jabron travelin for playoff game winners, and whistle (wade) taking 234234234 free throws a game flailing all over the court. you cant even breathe on "superstar" players or its a foul


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

i heard joey crawford is likely to ref either the ECF or WCF.

^ ne truth to that? 

wat if he refs Spurs/Mavs in the playoffs again


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Their salaries compared to mine, that's like me getting fined $20 for it. You bet I'd do it if I had the chance, in this situation.


The money's hardly the worst part of the whole deal. A player can complain about a ref all he wants, but at the end of the day, that guy's still going to be reffing his games for years to come. Those guys don't have short memories, and you bet your *** they're going to remember if you said something mean and hurtful about them to the media. While we're on the subject, Crawford is probably the worst as far as holding a grudge goes, too.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

so much for the idiotic argument about how it was okay because Duncan whines a lot.

Crawford suspended for rest of season, playoffs at leastESPN.com news services


The NBA suspended referee Joey Crawford indefinitely on Tuesday after he ejected Tim Duncan on Sunday in the Spurs' game against the Mavericks.

Crawford's suspension will at least cover the rest of the regular season and the playoffs.

"Joey Crawford's handling of this situation failed to meet the standards of professionalism and game management we expect of NBA referees," NBA commissioner David Stern said. "Especially in light of similar prior acts by this official, a significant suspension is warranted. Although Joey is consistently rated as one of our top referees, he must be held accountable for his actions on the floor, and we will have further discussions with him following the season to be sure he understands his responsibilities."

Crawford hit Duncan with two technical fouls just 1:16 apart late in the third quarter of San Antonio's 91-86 loss to the Dallas Mavericks on Sunday. The second came while he was laughing on the bench and meant an automatic ejection, just the second of his nine-year career.

"He looked at me and said, 'Do you want to fight? Do you want to fight?"' Duncan said. "If he wants to fight, we can fight. I don't have any problem with him, but we can do it if he wants to. I have no reason why in the middle of a game he would yell at me, 'Do you want to fight?"'


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

> Breaking news! Joey Crawford has been suspended indefinitely. From David Stern's statement: "Joey Crawford's handling of this situation failed to meet the standards of professionalism and game management we expect of NBA referees," said Stern. "Especially in light of similar prior acts by this official, a significant suspension is warranted. Although Joey is consistently rated as one of our top referees, he must be held accountable for his actions on the floor, and we will have further discussions with him following the season to be sure he understands his responsibilities."


from sterns espn chat


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, who would've thought that Stern would suspend the guy.
What moxy, what balls, at last some JUSTICE!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

essbee said:


> so much for the idiotic argument about how it was okay because Duncan whines a lot.
> 
> Crawford suspended for rest of season, playoffs at leastESPN.com news services
> 
> ...


Already a new topic on the suspension.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Does this mean Stern's no longer the antichirst?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Does this mean Stern's no longer the antichirst?


considering he said it was in addition to a past trend that wasn't addressed, he's still the antichrist. If they treated refs with egos the same way they treat Lakers' players for flying elbows the league would be in much better shape.


----------

